
 What is the perfect recipe to be a "Forgotten Employee"? - ttty
In response to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sites.google.com&#x2F;site&#x2F;forgottenemployee&#x2F; I ask what someone should do to find himself in his place?
======
hashtree
Quit and do something meaningful/challenging. Life is too short to let it pass
you by, personally or professionally.

~~~
ttty
Who said I don't want to do nothing? I might want to learn and build other
stuff, while earning too.

